# nur horizontalen scrollbalken unterdrücken



## basti (4. Oktober 2001)

moin..tut das irgendwie gehen?
hab ja das tutorial zu den bars gelesen, aber
ich wollte eigentlich nur den horizontalen unterdrücken.

basti


----------



## force2k1 (4. Oktober 2001)

*ifneeded*

Du machst scrollbars=ifneeded

Dann macht der immer die Scrollbalken wenn die benötigt werden !


----------



## basti (4. Oktober 2001)

er soll ihn ja unterdrücken...also auch wenn 'needed' 
trotzdem danke *g*
basti


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (4. Oktober 2001)

hi,
hm naja nur eine scrollbar hm, passe am besten die seite so an bzw mache es prozentual 

ansonsten kannst du alle ausschalten mit:
scroll=no

automatisch, wenn gebraucht:
scroll=auto

immer an:
scroll=yes


----------



## brausewetter (4. Oktober 2001)

*Vorschlag*

scroll=no und dann vielleicht nen DHTML-Scroll..


----------



## basti (4. Oktober 2001)

hm..gute idee


----------



## ravensatan (20. Mai 2005)

Hab nun eine Homepage gemacht..


Das Design ist in der Breite 1004 und das ist ja ideal für 1024 oder nicht

Dennoch hab ich einen horizontalen Scrollbalken welchen ich immer ausblenden will..

Der vertikale wird allerdings benötigt...

WIE MACH ICH DAS MIT DIESEM DHTML und so


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2005)

Bei einer Layout-Breite von 1004px, die in den Browsers bis zur vertikalen Scroll-Leiste reicht, würde der horizontale Scrollbalken nur dann nicht angezeigt werden, wenn folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sind:


Mindestauflösung 1024*768px
Der Browser läuft mit maximierten Anzeigefenster (Vollbild) und die Sidebars (Favoriten, Verlauf, u.ä) sind nicht aktiviert
Die HTML-Seite enthält keine Doctype-Deklaration, damit der IE 6.0 in den Quirksmode fällt
Im CSS-Code ist für body *margin: 0* und *padding: 0* festgelegt
Fazit: die ersten beiden Punkte kannst du im WWW schon mal nicht beeinflussen, d.h. wer diese Bedingungen nicht erfüllt, muss unweigerlich deine Seite horizontal scrollen. 

Tipp: mit einem deutlich schmäleren Seiten-Layout (z.B. 700px) verschwindet der horizontale Scrollbalken von selbst.


----------



## hpvw (21. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja diese über Google gefundene Seite.

Aber ich würde auch eher das Layout anpassen.
Ein User mit 800x600 wird den rechten Teil nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Und solche User gibt es wirklich noch. Willst Du die vergraulen?

Wegen diesen ganzen Problemen bevorzuge ich Seiten, bei denen sich das Layout der Browserbreite anpasst, so gönnt man jedem User die Auflösung, die er für sein Browserfenster gewählt hat, zumindest solange keine großen Bilder auf der Seite sind.



			
				ravensatan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Design ist in der Breite 1004 und das ist ja ideal für 1024 oder nicht


Nein, dass ist ideal für jemanden, der eine innere Browserbreite von mindestens 1004 Pixel hat.
Da gibt es auch noch eine fünfte Bedingung: Der User hat in seinem OS die Bildlaufleisten nicht breiter als Standard eingestellt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## ravensatan (21. Mai 2005)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>{func:title}</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="gfx.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil1 {color: #000000}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="1004" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
```
 
Kann mir das wer SO UMÄNDERN das es keinen Scrollbalken bei 1024 768 gibt


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2005)

Verkleiner die Tabellenbreite und der horizontale Scrollbalken wird ausgeblendet


----------



## ravensatan (21. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich das mach dann zerhauts mri doch meine Page oder


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2005)

ravensatan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich das mach dann zerhauts mri doch meine Page oder


Selbstverständlich muß dann auch der Inhalt (= verschachtelte Tabelle mit festen Weitenangabe) der verkleinerten Tabellenbreite angepasst werden.


----------



## ravensatan (21. Mai 2005)

Wie gross darf den eine Tabelle hoechstens sein damit sie ohne Horizontalen Scrollbalken bei 1024 laeuft


----------



## lylila (15. Juni 2005)

Das Dilemma habe ich auch. Ich möchte das die Seite überall gleich gut aussieht und 
nicht von Scrollbalken zerstört wird, nur weil jeder Rechner ne andere Interpretation von 
Pixelwerten hat. Ich habe ein festes iFrame von 703 px Breite und 430 px Höhe. Der 
Inhalt ist in einer Tabelle von 684 x 396 px. Und trozdem zeigt er mir auf manchen 
Rechnern die Scrollbalken an (vom Browser und Betriebssystem unabhängig). Das 
Scrollen kann ich nicht unterdrücken, weil ich auch Inhaltsseiten habe die vertikal 
gescrollt werden müssen.

Gibt es nicht einen Javascriptbefehl oder was ähnliches, wo man sagen kann, jetzt 
darfst du scrollen und jetzt nicht.


----------



## goldy2001 (6. Juli 2005)

Jo dat geht !!

nicht ganz sauber aber funtzt vom feinsten!

als css lösung

html 
{
  overflow-x:hidden;
}

oder direkt im Code

<html style="overflow-x:hidden;">

ACHTUNG!!
es wird oft geschrieben das diese Anweisung in das <body> tag muss.
Das könnt ihr machen tut aber nicht.
Es mus ins <html> tag.

bis dennsen


----------

